# what do you use to wash your makeup off at night



## Kassie (Sep 29, 2012)

I`m wondering what you lovely ladies use to take your makeup off at night. I have been using a crapping face wash and wanted to find something better for my face and skin, do you wash your makeup off with something different then you wash your face.

  	Thanks ladies


----------



## iramana1 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would love to share with you what I use to clean up my face from all makeup and dirt.
  	Olive or castor oil on a cotton pad- clean face gently. Baby oil will do it too. After that I wash my face with warm water to open up the pores and get rid of some of the oil. Then, witch hazel on a cotton ball and clean face and the open pores. Now, your face is clean and smooth. After that I apply vit.C serum( well that is not a part of the cleaning but anyway) and then moisturizer, which I don't really have ..ha, ha... I use olive oil just a bit to moisturize if I don't have a moisturizer I like...which is so hard for me to find. This is my cleaning routine. I really get a clean face after I do this which helps me stay away from blackheads. Once a week I keep my face over steam to open the pores really well (this after I put all my makeup off and clean my face with some sort of gentle soap like baby wash) and then I scrub my face gently with wet corn flour. That cleans my entire face so well and leaves it smooth. After that I do the witch hazel things to kill the bacteria. Witch hazel closes my pores too and I like this.
  	THere you go. Good LUck to you.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 12, 2012)

iramana1 said:


> I would love to share with you what I use to clean up my face from all makeup and dirt.
> Olive or castor oil on a cotton pad- clean face gently. Baby oil will do it too. After that I wash my face with warm water to open up the pores and get rid of some of the oil. Then, witch hazel on a cotton ball and clean face and the open pores. Now, your face is clean and smooth. After that I apply vit.C serum( well that is not a part of the cleaning but anyway) and then moisturizer, which I don't really have ..ha, ha... I use olive oil just a bit to moisturize if I don't have a moisturizer I like...which is so hard for me to find. This is my cleaning routine. I really get a clean face after I do this which helps me stay away from blackheads. Once a week I keep my face over steam to open the pores really well (this after I put all my makeup off and clean my face with some sort of gentle soap like baby wash) and then I scrub my face gently with wet corn flour. That cleans my entire face so well and leaves it smooth. After that I do the witch hazel things to kill the bacteria. Witch hazel closes my pores too and I like this.
> THere you go. Good LUck to you.


  	 WOW you use a lot of natural products thats really good, I use to use olive oil to take my makeup off but I couldnt stand the smell and it was getting in my eye and stuff but thanks for the tips


----------



## CourtneyKissMe (Oct 12, 2012)

Mines pretty simple! I use Pond's Wet Cleansing Towelettes to get my make up off.. then after I use THE*FACE*SHOP(korean brand) Herb Day Cleansing Foam Lemon-for all skin types. Its more of a cream than it is a foam.. but whatever. All you do to use the cleansing foam is wet your face.. and hands and rub it into a lather on your face then rinse. Then pat dry and I moisturize with Tony Moly Fresh Aqua Tear Drop Gel Cream. I have realized in the past that I HAVE to use the moisturizer after or other wise my skin will look too dried out..like white patches.. it also could be from where i may have not rinsed well enough! But yeah.. thats that!


----------



## iramana1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, I find that nature offers us everything we need to take care of our skin.  I take it and I am thankful for that. I plan on a natural moisturizer which is going to be vegetable glycerin. I made up this routine for myself and I try to adjust it for myself as I feel comfortable.
  	I hope you adjust to a good routine for yourself. I don't know if unnatural expensive cosmetics can hurt your skin or not but I know that natural stuff won't hurt your skin at all.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 14, 2012)

iramana1 said:


> Yes, I find that nature offers us everything we need to take care of our skin.  I take it and I am thankful for that. I plan on a natural moisturizer which is going to be vegetable glycerin. I made up this routine for myself and I try to adjust it for myself as I feel comfortable.
> I hope you adjust to a good routine for yourself.
> 
> Quote: 			 				 					I don't know if unnatural expensive cosmetics can hurt your skin or not
> ...


----------



## iramana1 (Oct 15, 2012)

You are right. So better stick to something simple and natural. No danger from it.


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 16, 2012)

iramana1 said:


> I would love to share with you what I use to clean up my face from all makeup and dirt.
> Olive or castor oil on a cotton pad- clean face gently. Baby oil will do it too. After that I wash my face with warm water to open up the pores and get rid of some of the oil. Then, witch hazel on a cotton ball and clean face and the open pores. Now, your face is clean and smooth. After that I apply vit.C serum( well that is not a part of the cleaning but anyway) and then moisturizer, which I don't really have ..ha, ha... I use olive oil just a bit to moisturize if I don't have a moisturizer I like...which is so hard for me to find. This is my cleaning routine. I really get a clean face after I do this which helps me stay away from blackheads. Once a week I keep my face over steam to open the pores really well (this after I put all my makeup off and clean my face with some sort of gentle soap like baby wash) and then I scrub my face gently with wet corn flour. That cleans my entire face so well and leaves it smooth. After that I do the witch hazel things to kill the bacteria. Witch hazel closes my pores too and I like this.
> THere you go. Good LUck to you.


  	iramana1 that's interesting that you use olive oil to remove your makeup. I know that there's a company DHC skincare that has a facial cleanser that is olive oil based. I've tried it and like it. My skin can be fickle so depending on it's mood for the most part I use Aveeno Positively Radiant cleansing pads, Lancome's Creme Mousse Confort, Mario Badescu's Glycolic Cleanser or Borghese's Crema Saponetta.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 17, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> iramana1 that's interesting that you use olive oil to remove your makeup. I know that there's a company DHC skincare that has a facial cleanser that is olive oil based. I've tried it and like it. My skin can be fickle so depending on it's mood for the most part I use Aveeno Positively Radiant cleansing pads, Lancome's Creme Mousse Confort, Mario Badescu's Glycolic Cleanser or Borghese's Crema Saponetta.


  	don't you love aveeno it's the only thing that agrees with my skin


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 18, 2012)

I use St'ives Fresh Skin makeup remover... its my all time favorite


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 19, 2012)

Kassie said:


> don't you love aveeno it's the only thing that agrees with my skin


	I love it! I love their bath products as well.


----------



## sallycanwait (Oct 19, 2012)

I use plain old Dove bar soap to wash my face every night, and it takes off makeup really well too. Sometimes if I wear gel eyeliner that won't come off I use Simple Skincare makeup wipes for the eyes. I got a trial-size sample of the Simple Skincare but will probably shop around for a new eye-makeup cleanser when I run out. For everyday makeup though Dove is the perfect all-in-one cleanser for me


----------



## Paisly (Oct 19, 2012)

My skincare is very very simple.   I dont wear foundation too often. I havent found the perfect cleanser. I find that cleansers dry my skin out. I do like using coconut oil to remove any makeup, including eye makeup (works wonders!)   Then I rinse well with warm water.  I always use my clarisonic with purity,  if I do wear any foundation or concealer.  Rince again.   I damp  a cotton pad in rose water. LOVE rose water. Smells amazing.  It helps with dryness and puffy eyes.  It's amazing as a natural toner.  Then I use argan oil all over my face and under my eyes, necks, hands, and nails.  Pressing the oil into the skin; not rubbing.  I'd say about 5-6 drips per night of argan oil. Argan oil is amazing for anti aging as well! 
  	I will never ever stop using argan oil or rose water!


----------



## Merula (Oct 21, 2012)

I love using MAC makeup wipes personally, they just smell so fresh and my skin feels lovely. Other times I use Lush's 9 to 5 lotion with a flat cotton pad.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 25, 2012)

Paisly said:


> My skincare is very very simple.   I dont wear foundation too often. I havent found the perfect cleanser. I find that cleansers dry my skin out. I do like using coconut oil to remove any makeup, including eye makeup (works wonders!)   Then I rinse well with warm water.  I always use my clarisonic with purity,  if I do wear any foundation or concealer.  Rince again.   I damp  a cotton pad in rose water. LOVE rose water. Smells amazing.  It helps with dryness and puffy eyes.  It's amazing as a natural toner.  Then I use argan oil all over my face and under my eyes, necks, hands, and nails.  Pressing the oil into the skin; not rubbing.  I'd say about 5-6 drips per night of argan oil. Argan oil is amazing for anti aging as well!
> I will never ever stop using argan oil or rose water!


  	Omg I love argan oil I use it in my hair it has brought my hair back to life, I have wondered if it was good for your skin maybe I'll start putting some of that under my eyes I have a couple fine lines there. I have heard of rose water where do you buy it?


----------



## Kassie (Oct 25, 2012)

Merula said:


> I love using MAC makeup wipes personally, they just smell so fresh and my skin feels lovely. Other times I use Lush's 9 to 5 lotion with a flat cotton pad.


  	I have tried the wipes before but I find I have to scrub to get some of the makeup off which bugs my skin


----------



## Faye2011 (Oct 31, 2012)

I use my face wash Olay and and I make it sure to use facial cleanser at night.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 31, 2012)

Kassie said:


> I have tried the wipes before but I find I have to scrub to get some of the makeup off which bugs my skin


  	A lot of people get irritated from MAC wipes.If you're sensitive I wouldn't use them. I use MAC gently off eye makeup remover+ purity made simple cleanser. Anything else breaks me out. Then moisturizer.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 1, 2012)

To remove my foundation, I use Fancl Mild Cleansing Oil. Then I use my Clarisonic with Philosophy Purity Made Simple cleanser...after that, I use Bioderma to remove any stray traces of makeup that might be left behind.

  	Oh, and finally I tone with witch hazel before applying my evening products.


----------



## lsdptl (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been using Lancôme eye makeup remover and Estée Lauder cleanser that I got in gwp's. Then I use cerave hydrating cleanser. Don't know what I am going to use when my 2 gwp's run out, lol


----------



## Kassie (Nov 17, 2012)

nuclearteeth said:


> Oh, and finally I tone with witch hazel before applying my evening products.


  	 I heard the clarisonic aren't very good and can cause rashes if you have super sensitive skin? I was reading a lot of negative reviews about them. I do like oil based cleansing washes beacuse my face is so dry a little oil gives a bit of hydration


----------



## Kassie (Nov 17, 2012)

lsdptl said:


> I have been using Lancôme eye makeup remover and Estée Lauder cleanser that I got in gwp's. Then I use cerave hydrating cleanser. Don't know what I am going to use when my 2 gwp's run out, lol


  	 I'll have to check them out thanks alot


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lancôme duo :

http://www.lancome.fr/_fr/_fr/soins/demaquillants/peaux-seches/galatee-confort-127043.aspx

  	Really very soft. Also Micellar waters from various brands, effective and highly soft ( for sensitive skins )


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 19, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Lancôme duo :
> 
> http://www.lancome.fr/_fr/_fr/soins/demaquillants/peaux-seches/galatee-confort-127043.aspx
> 
> Really very soft. Also *Micellar waters *from various brands, effective and highly soft ( for sensitive skins )


  	I use Lancome's Eau Micellaire Douceur for removing makeup and I like it a lot. It sometimes doesn't do a good job with heavy eye makeup, for which I use Clinique's Take the Day Off.

  	Next step is Clarisonic. Currently I'm using Murad's Environmental Shield Essential-C Cleanser with it. I like it, but not enough to repurchase. I'm about to run out, and I haven't yet decided what to replace it with.

  	I like to finish off with a toner. My current toner is Biotherm's Biosource Toner for normal/combination skin. But I will go back to my old favourite, Clarins' Alcohol Free Toning Lotion (the green one) because it's easier on the skin, especially in the cold winter months.

  	I think I'm overdoing the cleansing a bit but I'm worried that if I eliminate some steps from my routine the awful blackheads will come back again.


----------



## urwithkaiffe (Nov 26, 2012)

I am Using Facewash,,,,


----------



## Didor (Dec 3, 2012)

I gotta say I've tried all type of makeup remover and the best type is cream / paste.
  	I'm really against to milkish fomular and water fomular, as simple as through all the rinsing, the only thing you will get is wrinkles. And it doesn't clean well.

  	So what cleans better and doesn't need a lot of rinsing?
  	Makup removal oil or makeup removal paste / cream!

  	The differece between them is the oil actually is for oily or combination skin type and the paste is perfect for dry skin or sensitive skin.
  	But be careful with oil, since most of them you need to emulsify it with a little bit of water, if the emulsification is not done completely, it may cause acne.
  	I recommend FANCL mild cleansing oil, or HABA squa cleansing oil.
  	I don't recommend DHC deep cleansing oil or SHU UEMURA cleansing oil, because both of them has caused acne on my skin.

  	Since my skin is quite dry and sensitive, although oil is good enough for most of the people, my skin could still feel being dried off after the wash.
  	That's why I use makeup removal paste.
  	I have tried many brand but the difference is not huge, the only thing I need to say is go for the Japanese brand, if you don't live in Asia, the easiest brand for you to get should be SENSAI and ANNAYAKE (french brand Japanese concept, will go).

  	After makeup remover, I use clarisonic to clean my skin again.


----------



## dpbrown523 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been using Olay cleansing lotion makeup remover that was discontinued a few years ago, but I stocked up on as much as I could! It was the best at removing EVERYTHNG, just rub it on, then with warm wash cloth wipe all that gunk off, no dry skin or breakouts. Toner optional, lately use witch hazel. Before I found the Olay cleansing lotion I was using the oil cleansing method and had a few recipes that I mixed up myself, and that did a great job balancing my skin from being overly oily to normal. Also applied natural oils to my face after a spray on hydrosol, or water based serum. Now I just use regular stuff and I don't break out or have greasy skin by 10 a.m. like  it was when I was using the very harsh cleansers that are sold by the skin care lines in departments stores. My skin was so OILY that they were selling me the Clinique#4 system, and my skin just kept getting oilier and oiler. After a couple weeks using oils, my skin was actually amazingly normal! I just always thought "my skin is oily, I need to get the oil free stuff", but my skin kept pumping more out. It was out of control, I am telling you!!! I wish I could find a substitute for the Olay cleansing lotion makeup remover that was discontinued!


----------



## dpbrown523 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh and forgot about the micellar waters!! I LOVE THEM!! I have used the Lancôme, MAC version, Caudalie, Koh Gen Do, very gentle and effective. Takes about 4 cotton pads to remove makeup. This works great when I am tired, and sometimes don't even feel I need a moisturizer


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Depends on how much makeup I have on:

  	If I am feeling lazy I at least use a baby wipe as a remover towelette (they are thicker, wetter, cheaper and work better!)

  	If I have on a lot of makeup -

  	1. (Sometimes) a baby wipe to start with

  	2. Rimmel Gentle Eye Makeup Remover (I can't stand most eye makeup remover - they are so oily like)

  	3. Clinique Rinse off Foaming Cleanser

  	4. Estee Lauder Sparkling Clean oil-control foaming gel cleanser

  	5. Clinique clarifying lotion #3

  	6. then a little lotion

  	if I don't have a lot of makeup on -

  	I skip steps 1 - 3


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't use natural things like olive oil because my skin is very, very oily


----------



## dpbrown523 (Feb 11, 2013)

The oil will help balance your skin out. Mine used to be very very oily and some wise ladies told me it was due to all the harsh cleansing agents I was using, and made my skin keep pumping out the oil. They advised me on the oil cleansing method, and within a week or two, my skin was no longer greasy! Oil is not bad for your skin! I always wanted oil free everything, because my oily skin just kept getting oilier, but it really works the opposite way.


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, I'll think I'll try it out and see what happens


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 11, 2013)

I use an eye make up remover (constantly changing brands) and dove soap!  I find face scrubs actually make me break out


----------



## angelspice (Feb 11, 2013)

I use clean and clear acne face wash something like that... I usually don't wear heavy makeup on a daily basis.... If I do, I use almay eye makeup remover then that's all.


----------



## macattack77 (Feb 19, 2013)

For eye makeup, I love love love LANCÔME BI-FACIL - Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover. It's pricey but so worth it.  For my face I just use Clinique cleanser (as part of Clinique 3-step) but I don't wear face makeup so it may not be good for removing heavy foundation.

  	Has anyone tried Boscia Purifying Cleanser?  It's supposed to be good as a face makeup cleanser.


----------



## katruiz (Feb 20, 2013)

Have any of you use Bioderma?  Trying to find reviews of that.  I hear that is good getting makeup off?


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

I have used Clarins Pure Melt Cleansing gel, Purity by Philosophy and just plan ole generic facial wipes, They all worked fine, but I think the gel or any oil based remover works best. Also, I've used Chanel and Lancome eye makeup remover and prefer Lancome.


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Feb 23, 2013)

This is the step that I change the mos tin my facial rutine. Mi favs are Bioderma micellar water and Yes to cucumbers facial wipes. I always use a face wash after the first step.


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I will use the Equate cleansing wipes (just to help my cleanser along if I have a lot of makeup on) and the Olay foaming facial cleanser for sensitive skin. That cleanser is wonderful!


----------



## mommy22girls (Apr 15, 2013)

I use purity every night. I was using simple face wipes but I am trying our yes to cucumbers one. I will probably go back to simple. I have normal/sensitive skin.


----------



## therapeuticglam (Apr 25, 2013)

I use wet wipes to remove my make up at night. Then I just apply astringent and moisturizer afterwards.


----------



## mani (Apr 25, 2013)

Paisly said:


> My skincare is very very simple.   I dont wear foundation too often. I havent found the perfect cleanser. I find that cleansers dry my skin out. I do like using coconut oil to remove any makeup, including eye makeup (works wonders!)   Then I rinse well with warm water.  I always use my clarisonic with purity,  if I do wear any foundation or concealer.  Rince again.   I damp  a cotton pad in rose water. LOVE rose water. Smells amazing.  It helps with dryness and puffy eyes.  It's amazing as a natural toner.  Then I use argan oil all over my face and under my eyes, necks, hands, and nails.  Pressing the oil into the skin; not rubbing.  I'd say about 5-6 drips per night of argan oil. Argan oil is amazing for anti aging as well!
> I will never ever stop using argan oil or rose water!


	I'm almost in the same boat as you! I use pure coconut oil to remove my makeup and don't wear foundation either ...  been really interested in all-natural skincare lately, and after poking around online and on makeupalley I discovered that it's a pretty great pre-cleanser. I have tried it as a moisturizer, but find it's a little too drying for my face ... but I second that it works fantastic at even removing waterproof mascara. You still have to use a regular cleanser afterwards (at least I do cause I can't stand the feeling of having residue on my face), but I save tons of money (used to buy Neutrogena face wipes in bulk) because it lasts forever.

  	I look for the kind that's pure, organic, virgin, cold-pressed, unbleached, unhydrogenated, non-deodorized, non-GMO with no additives. Basically it's almost straight up coconut from the tree to you lol.

  	I even dab a little bit onto my eyelashes before I sleep at night and it softens them a lot  Good luck!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 31, 2015)

I usually use a face wipe (elf, mac, or nutrogena). then I will go back and  use my normal face wash.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Neutrogena makeup wipes, followed by Dermalogica Ultracalming cleanser


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 11, 2015)

No face scrub.  Monsia Skincare's facial cleanser followed by toner lotion and splashing face with cool water for a minute or so.

Now after using the cleanser and if I have been wearing makeup I use a few drops of jojoba oil gently applied all over my face, especially the neck and forehead and for the eyes if I have used mascara I gently rub the eyelashes using a cottonwool bud. Then I rinse face & neck with cool water and pat dry with tissues before applying toner.


----------



## makeuplover86 (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been using cold pressed coconut oil that I purchase from the health food store. I was using the RMS coconut cleanser, but its quite pricey, and you can buy a whole tub from the health food store for the same price. It removed all traces of makeup and leaves your skin so hydrated!


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)

make up wipes


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2015)

I used to use makeup wipes, but not anymore. (IMO, they suck at getting everything off. Better to save them in case you do any swatching.)  To get the bulk of my eye makeup off, I use cleansing water (currently Caudalie's; I've used Bioderma Sensibo in the past, as well as the one from The Body Shop). After that, I've been using either MAC's Cleansing Oil (regular formula) or Nude Skincare's Omega Cleansing Jelly (I use the latter on its own within my nighttime routine when I'm not wearing makeup).


----------



## Olivia Daroza (Mar 18, 2015)

IMO oil based cleansers are the BEST at removing makeup. I use Ponds cold cream cleanser. It's a thick cream that melts into an oil as you massage it into the skin. The scent is pretty strong (floral) which bothers me a bit but it takes the makeup RIGHT off. And since i'm paranoid about oily residue (even though it doesn't make my skin FEEL oily) I'll follow it up with a Ponds makeup wipe.


----------



## pinkcrush (Mar 18, 2015)

I use Nars Purifying Facewash and Hydrating Toner... A bit pricey but seems to keep blemishes at bay and help diminish my recurring hyperpigmentation issues...


----------



## jennnzy (Mar 19, 2015)

To remove stubborn eye makeup and mascara I use Paula's choice makeup remover which I find to be affordable and better than the already awesome Neutrogena eye makeup remover (the dual phase one). I think use a bunch of different cleansers depending on how my skin feels. In the winter I definitely have dry skin so I picked up Glawglow Thirstymud cleanser just the other day and it's amazing! It's the first sample in awhile that I have been thoroughly impressed with. It smells like cocoa butter and it has little granules to exfoliate. Other cleansers that get honorable mentions are the Clinique take off the day balm if my skin is super dry bc it has oil within it. I also like Korres Milk Proteins cleansers (super sensitive), Origins Cheeks & Balances, Paulas choice hydralight (for combo-oily skin). For exfoliating I really like Exfolikate or Korres Rose exfoliating wash.

  Moisturizer & serum & oil is a whole other thing after and I haven't really been into toners because I haven't found one that really does anything for me.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 19, 2015)

makeuplover86 said:


> I've been using cold pressed coconut oil that I purchase from the health food store. I was using the RMS coconut cleanser, but its quite pricey, and you can buy a whole tub from the health food store for the same price. It removed all traces of makeup and leaves your skin so hydrated!


  The cold pressed coconut oil acts as a cleanser & moisturizer??   Presumably you use a toner after cleansing?  Does it get absorbed well or is there an oily residue?  I ask because at the present time I use the argan oil from my Pro Naturals Hair Repair System as extra moisturizer for my neck and around my eyes.

  Changed to jojoba oil because it is one of the Monsia skincare ingredients.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

I use avocado oil on cotton pad and cera ve cleanser


----------



## soonari (Nov 20, 2015)

1. Eye and lip makeup remover
  2. Oil cleanser
  3. Gentle scrub
  4. Clarisonic with foaming cleanser


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Dec 8, 2015)

I use Philosophy make up removing wipes at night to remove my makeup and it works fairly well. I use Ora's Amazing Herbal Face Cleanser/Scrub with my Clarisonic brush to exfoliate and deep clean.


----------



## Shereen Ibrahim (Dec 9, 2015)

I use coconut oil, my face is so dry that's it really is soothing, smell wonderful and I just warm a teaspoon in the microwave an massage it in, it wipes everything off without drying me out.


----------



## jennyg13 (Dec 23, 2015)

I use Aveeno's ultra calming makeup remover wipes and coconut oil.  My skin is sensitive and they work well on my face.  I tried Neutrogena's pink grapefruit wipes a while back and they gave my skin such a bad reaction!


----------



## oliviablond (Dec 27, 2015)

I`m using MAC makeup wipes on a regular basis!


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 30, 2016)

I use Liz Earle cleanse and polish to get off all my makeup which is a thick cream that you massage into the face. I follow this up with Elemis trienzyme facial wash on my clarisonic brush. I'm a big fan of this double cleansing method.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2016)

Lately I've been using Boscia's Makeup Breakup Cool Cleansing Oil to remove makeup.


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

I use makeup wipes and after that garnier micellar water


----------



## greenteababe (Apr 14, 2016)

Sometimes i use olive oil but a lot of times i use black shea soap and then tamanu oil, i loves it


----------



## Mac12 (Jun 29, 2016)

I just use wipes for makeup removing.


----------



## Beryl (Jun 30, 2016)

I use Holika Holika Daily Garden cleansing foam Camellia.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 1, 2016)

*I use Kirkland Signature Daily Facial Towelettes (available at Costco) to remove makeup. Then I cleanse with Neutrogena Ultra Gentle Daily Cleanser (the foaming formula). I also use my Clarisonic Aria/Mia 3 with the cashmere cleansing head every other day or so.*


----------



## lisascottlive (Jul 12, 2016)

you can use a mild cleanser to wipe off makeup at night


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 12, 2016)

Three options. It varies depending on the season: Coconut oil, lancome makeup remover or tatcha oil cleanser.


----------



## AnaNY (Jul 19, 2016)

It may be useful for someone: nighttime-skincare-routine


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 24, 2016)

First I always remove the majority of my makeup with a makeup wipe. I love the Neutrogena Night Calming wipes because they are really wet and I hate when wipes drag and pull at my skin. Then I like to massage an oil like Mac's Cleanse Off Oil or olive/coconut oil into my skin for a minute or two before heading into the shower. I follow up with a good cleanse with my Clarisonic while in the shower and then apply my serums, lotions, oils, moisturisers when I hop out.


----------



## RachelWest (Aug 30, 2016)

I actually really like to use Albolene as my cream makeup remover because its gentle, leaves my skin feeling hydrated, helps to get rid of acme, doesn't need water to wipe off, and gets rid of makeup that is deep within the my skin. I once wiped with some baby wipes because I was missing my beloved Albolene for the night and went to bed. I woke up and found my Albolene covered by my boyfriends shirt (I hate when he does that) and applied it when I woke up. Do you believe that there was STILL makeup deep in my skin that the baby wipe didn't pick up? And it was a lot!! I don't choose any other product for my PM routine other than my Albolene.  It's the best makeup remover cream hands down.


----------



## angela11 (Sep 9, 2016)

I use Garnier Micellar water, in combination with coconut oil and Eucerin tonic..


----------



## jenny8989 (Sep 10, 2016)

I use make up wipes the same as everyone else. They work well for me.


----------



## angela11 (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't like make up wipes at all..They are good just to clean the extra makeup that is left in some corners, or undereye area, but the proper makeup routine can't go without some toner, face wash...


----------



## SarahMagicMakeUp (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi there! 
I have tried everything to wash off my makeup at night... and honestly my most favorite thing (although it makes me lazy lol) is simply taking a shower lol... a soft soap and water, as simple as that. Because if I don't take a shower (or at least properly wash my face) I will use tons of cotton to remove my makeup lol and when I wake up in the morning my pillow has traces of eyeliner grrrrr
Cheers =)
Sarah


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2016)

I posted these article links in another thread, but I encourage those of you who still use wipes to remove your makeup to break that habit and use something else (e.g., cleansing balm or oil, preferably). Certain makeup wipes may work on rare occasions (travel, cleaning up eyeshadow fallout or swatch removal), but not all the time.

How Makeup Wipes Affect Skin Care
Makeup Remover Wipes May Be Convenient... But Are They Bad For Your Skin? | Huffington Post


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 27, 2016)

Kassie said:


> I`m wondering what you lovely ladies use to take your makeup off at night. I have been using a crapping face wash and wanted to find something better for my face and skin, do you wash your makeup off with something different then you wash your face.
> 
> Thanks ladies



*I use olive oil to remove my makeup. It is the perfect makeup removing natural ingredient. *


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 3, 2016)

AnyMakeupArtist said:


> *I use olive oil to remove my makeup. It is the perfect makeup removing natural ingredient. *



I found olive oil too "heavy", so sticking to using the Monsia cleanser but using jojoba oil as additional cleanser if I have been wearing eye makeup, then the Monsia toner.


----------



## Rinal (Oct 3, 2016)

I soak a cotton ball in rose water or just plain water then apply a few drops of Jojoba oil and remove my makeup with it, it's been working better than makeup removers for me.
after that I clean my face with a facial cleanser or my favorite African soap ♥
or if I'm really tired I just use a wet towel to remove the extra oil (my skin is very dry so it's been working for me)


----------



## K Riley (Oct 5, 2016)

I start off with Pixi cleansing balm followed by simple micellar water. After that I use Clean and Clear night relaxing deep cleansing face wash. I then either apply a serum or moisturizer to my skin!


----------



## MsKb (Oct 9, 2016)

First I use sweet almond oil and then I use Philosophy Purity face wash with a Clarisonic. I also enjoy using Neutrogena makeup removing wipes and the Bioderma Micellar cleansing water


----------



## jennyap (Oct 17, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I posted these article links in another thread, but I encourage those of you who still use wipes to remove your makeup to break that habit and use something else (e.g., cleansing balm or oil, preferably). Certain makeup wipes may work on rare occasions (travel, cleaning up eyeshadow fallout or swatch removal), but not all the time.
> 
> How Makeup Wipes Affect Skin Care
> Makeup Remover Wipes May Be Convenient... But Are They Bad For Your Skin? | Huffington Post



Totally agree. I do use wipes on occasion for travel, but even then prefer to take a balm cleanser with me. I don't use anything foaming either, too drying. 

My make-up removal and cleansing routine varies somewhat depending on how much make-up I'm wearing. Generally though:

Start with either Lancôme Galateis Douceur (if not wearing foundation) or Body Shop Chamomile Cleansing Oil on dry skin, and remove with a washcloth & water. I pat off excess water then follow with Emma Hardie Moringa Cleansing Balm or similar, and again remove with washcloth. 

If I'm wearing particularly heavy eye makeup, I will use a micellar water on cotton wool to take off most of it before the steps above. 

I'm a big fan of double cleansing!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 21, 2017)

I use any brand makeup wipes, Josie Maran Cleansing oil then La Roche Posay Micellar water and lastly, I finish up w/either Philosophy, Bliss or Mario Badescu glycolic acid cleanser.


----------



## Sabrin (Jan 25, 2017)

I like to use Garnier micellar water, sometimes makeup wipes.


----------



## drien227 (Jan 27, 2017)

Bioderma Micellar Water (the pink one) or castor oil mixed with grapeseed oil. Then I follow with Neutrogena or Oil of Olay Age Defying Face Wash. Has anyone tried the micellar wipes?


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 9, 2017)

I've been removing my makeup with the Simple Cleansing Micellar Water, before I use my face cleanser. Sometimes I'll use it even after my face cleanser. It gets the job done.


----------



## cutiemushroom (Mar 20, 2017)

I use my Loreal micellar water first, then it depends sometimes I just wash my face with water afterwards or sometimes I use my facial cleanser. But to make sure no makeup is left I still use a toner afterwards. For eye makeup that are hard to remove I use oils like sunflower oil or olive oil.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Mar 31, 2017)

LUSH's 9 to 5, Thayer's Rose petal witch hazel, followed by LUSH's Celestial moisturizer


----------



## Somya Patel (Jun 18, 2017)

I love to use  natural products...


----------



## Sergklin (Jun 29, 2017)

A few weeks ago I read that one of the most suitable oils for de-make-up is castor oil. I never used it before, so I decided to buy myself and prepare a make-up remover with its content. I am very pleased with this remedy - castor oil does a great job of removing make-up even if you have super-resistant mascara. I tried castor oil from different manufacturers and chose Althaea castor oil. Excellent quality and optimal price.


----------



## LipNSmack (Jul 7, 2017)

I use Clinique Take The Day Off Cleansing Oil because it agrees perfectly with my skin and removes makeup right away. And because it's an oil formula, it doesn't have the sting I usually get from alcohol-based makeup removers.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 7, 2017)

I've just recently tried the travel size version of La Roche-Posay Micellar Water.  It's very soothing and is a must have.  I have very sensitive skin and it doesn't cause any redness or burning.


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

I love my Clarisonic Aria! It was expensive but totally worth it. Right now I use a roc cleaner with it too. I also love the Roc pads for quick nights when I don't want to spend time using the Aria


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 26, 2017)

I clean the face thoroughly with a cleansing remover that removes every makeup trail, then pour it out with plenty of water and if I still want to use a very light foam


----------



## jammelah (Nov 2, 2017)

iramana1 said:


> I would love to share with you what I use to clean up my face from all makeup and dirt.
> Olive or castor oil on a cotton pad- clean face gently. Baby oil will do it too. After that I wash my face with warm water to open up the pores and get rid of some of the oil. Then, witch hazel on a cotton ball and clean face and the open pores. Now, your face is clean and smooth. After that I apply vit.C serum( well that is not a part of the cleaning but anyway) and then moisturizer, which I don't really have ..ha, ha... I use olive oil just a bit to moisturize if I don't have a moisturizer I like...which is so hard for me to find. This is my cleaning routine. I really get a clean face after I do this which helps me stay away from blackheads. Once a week I keep my face over steam to open the pores really well (this after I put all my makeup off and clean my face with some sort of gentle soap like baby wash) and then I scrub my face gently with wet corn flour. That cleans my entire face so well and leaves it smooth. After that I do the witch hazel things to kill the bacteria. Witch hazel closes my pores too and I like this.
> THere you go. Good LUck to you.




thank you


----------



## juraseka (Nov 2, 2017)

Love my Clarisonic Aria. right now using Dr Brandt products with it


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 10, 2017)

I simply use virgin coconut oil. It's very cheap and it works really well in removing my make up.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 21, 2018)

I use a makeup remover first then I wash my face using a facial wash and water.


----------

